# Best Cabo MArlin Charter ?



## vic84 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello Gentlemen, I have a trip to Cabo 1st week of June. I been fishing bfore with a charter but was not the best. Recommend any marlin charters ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

We purchased a trip at POC CCA Banquet several years back with Redrum Charters. We went in December and did very well, landing eight or ten striped marlin one day and several more the following day. The package included condo housing with full kitchen, three bedrooms, large living room, and a large veranda with tables, lounge chairs and gas grill. Nice setup.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*.*

Pieces Sportfishing....

Drifter


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Pisces, Redrum or El Budster. Book two days if you can afford it. No need for a large yacht unless you need air conditioning and comfort. Most of your fishing will be in sight of land. Most charters offer English speaking captains but it doesn't hurt if you can speak/understand Spanish. If you want to fish a specific way (hook your own fish...fish stand-up, target tuna, roosters, mahi, marlin only, be sure to tell the captain beforehand.) They know how to fish. You'll start the morning by buying a few caballitos at $2 a piece for bait...so bring cash for that and for tipping the captain.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Picante Sportfishing did a good job for us when others came back empty

https://picantesportfishing.com/


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Itâ€™s been a few years but we used Pisces. Great experience and would definitely use them again. They have boats for all budgets.


----------



## Daleco (Aug 17, 2016)

We always use RedRum. Very good crews and we have caught Marlin.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Absolutely Positively, while your there, go eat at Mariscos Mazatlan


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

hog said:


> Absolutely Positively, while your there, go eat at Mariscos Mazatlan


We've gone to Cabo a couple of times. I like to go there. My wifes ready to go somewhere else...lol

BUT------Absolutely Positively, while your there, go eat at Mariscos Mazatlan while out there. 
Im not touting their Restaurant or all their dishes EXCEPT 1.
Might be one of the absolute best Meals my wife and I doubled up on and ever ate in all our years of vacationing to who knows how many far away vacation area restaurants.... Its got Lobster, shrimp, Crab, Fish some sort of salad and comes on tin foil... Its greasy, but in a finger lickin good way.. The dish wasnt cheap.... Its like 60$, but, was well worth it, my wife and I shared it. Also, my wife got a Margarita and it was huge... Another place a bus ride away in San Jose is Jasmimes Restaurant. Yes, we stay at All Inclusives, but, Food is Always Beautiful lookin, but, always for us Average tast'n. JMO

*Go to about 9:48 on the video for a picture of the dish...*

If you have never been to cabo (not sure if you have or not of course), but, if you havent, from the second you step off the plane and get past customs, there will be people trying to sell you things CONTINUOUSLY non stop.

Other than my wife catching the striped marlin and a couple of Mahis. we trolled alot.. wouldnt recommend the one we used... it was just one we signed up with from the resort. 
People are always recommending Renagade Mike. His boat is pictured in the video. Best excursion we went on was their 4 wheelers in the desert and on the beach... we had a blast..

http://ariscosmazatlan.restaurantwebexperts.com/


----------



## vic84 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello fellas, I went to CAbo last week and I decided to go with REDRUM chart ojo roho boat 47'. It was an amazing boat and we caught 3 striped marlins. It was hell of a half day and I would definitely recommend REDRUM charters. The captains and hands were awesome on the boat.


----------

